# Quelqu'un a racheté le MacBook Pro qu'on m'a volé.



## sidnah (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je me suis fait cambrioler en mars, et mon MacBook Pro qui avait une semaine a naturellement disparu. J'ai porté plainte et mon assurance me l'a remboursé à neuf, j'en ai donc immédiatement racheté un. Ayant un contact chez Apple Europe, je lui ai donné le n° série du volé au cas ou il pourrait faire quelque chose.

Hier, je reçois un mail:


> "J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacbookPro pour ma fille qui suit des études d'architecte à Madrid.
> Je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur de matériel informatique d'occasion par internet et il m'as été livré à mon domicile.
> Ma fille était ravie de pouvoir utiliser son nouveau Mac pour ses études,elle a donc procéder a des mises a jour et elle s'est rendue compte que le MacbookPro était "blacklisté" par Apple,elle est entrée en contact avec une personne de chez eux,laquelle lui a annoncé que le Mac à été volé en France et qu'il fallait d'urgence entrer en contact avec vous."



L'objet du mail est "votre Mackbook" suivi d'un N° de série qui correspond bien à ma machine volée.
Je voudrais donc savoir ce que je peux/dois faire.

Légalement, l'ordinateur m'appartient, je suis donc en droit de réclamer qu'on me le rende. Mais mon assurance me l'a remboursé, aussi si je le récupère je devais les rembourser ?
Comment forcer la personne à me rendre mon bien ? La menacer de prévenir la police si elle ne me le renvoie pas gratuitement ? Ou même sans menacer, prévenir la police ? Vont-ils faire quelque chose ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui auront une piste


----------



## neoback45 (20 Octobre 2012)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu préviennes la police.tu ne pourras pas le reprendre puisque tu a été rembourser par ton assurance.en revanche le site sur lequel il a été acheter doit être dénoncer à la police.


----------



## les_innommables66 (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis surpris qu'Apple communique ton mail à une personne qui utilise un matériel blacklisté.

(Sur le site d'Apple : "Si vous avez perdu ou trouvé un produit Apple, contactez les autorités locales pour le signaler. Apple n&#8217;offre pas de processus de suivi ou de repérage des produits volés ou perdus.")

Cordialement,
Nicolas.


----------



## sidnah (21 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
merci pour vos premières réponses.
Depuis, j'ai échangé un mail avec la personne. Je lui ai demandé ou elle avait acquis l'ordinateur, elle m'a cette fois dit qu'elle l'avait acheté à un particulier sur internet, je pense donc qu'il s'agit d'une arnaque leboncoin de base.



neoback45 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut que tu préviennes la police.tu ne pourras pas le reprendre puisque tu a été rembourser par ton assurance.en revanche le site sur lequel il a été acheter doit être dénoncer à la police..



C'est effectivement ce que je pense faire, mais si mon assurance commence à venir mettre son nez et me compliquer la vie à me demander de rembourser ce qu'ils m'ont filé pour que je me rachète une machine, je préfère ne pas m'en mêler, et en ce qui concerne l'acheteur du MBP volé, qu'il apprenne à ne pas acheter du matériel n'importe où.



les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis surpris qu'Apple communique ton mail à une personne qui utilise un matériel blacklisté.
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai été un peu surprise. Mais je ne lui ai pas demandé si Apple lui a communiqué mon mail. On lui a peut-être donné mon nom et elle aura trouvé mon adresse sur mon site. Ou alors l'ordinateur n'avait même pas été effacé et toutes mes infos persos apparaissaient ?


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Octobre 2012)

Ton assurance ne te demanderas rien , pour eux , ton cas est "résolu" .
Par contre , ils vont se retourner contre l'acheteur pour recuperer le bien ,
dans le but de le revendre pour récupérer un peu , c'est ce qu'ils font avec les véhicules .
Comme ton acheteur ( receleur , à leurs yeux ) est situé à l'étranger ,
il ne risque finalement pas grand chose  
Signale quand meme ton cas à la police , cela peut aider à remonter jusqu'à ton cambrioleur ,
meme si ils ont d'autres chats à fouetter .


----------



## Yvelan72 (21 Octobre 2012)

A y réfléchir, seul l'acheteur de l'ancien mac a un préjudice matériel. Je ne sais pas ce qui signifie avoir un mac "blacklisté", mais cela doit avoir quelques conséquences (pas de mise à jour ?).
Sinon, il y a potentiellement un préjudice non matériel dans la mesure où il est possible que des informations personnelles utilisables étaient dans le disque.

Perso je ne ferais rien contre le propriétaire de l'ancien mac... Par contre, je crois qu'il FAUT prévenir l'assurance. Lorsqu'un dédommagement est fait, il est fait. Par contre, l'assurance pourra se retourner contre le ou les voleurs/recelleurs. Evidement, il y a toujours l'option de ne rien dire. Mais c'est courir un risque si l'assurance en vient à être prévenue des faits (cela arrive lorsque plusieurs vols sont élucidés). Dans ce cas, n'avoir rien dit fait porter une certaine suspicion... Complicité de recel ....

A+


----------



## Tonari-no-Totoro (22 Octobre 2012)

Laisser tomber c'est une arnaque.
J'ai reçu exactement le même mail pour un Mac volé cette année.

À la fin, comme par hasard on va vous demander un transfert Western Union pour les frais de port parce que le mac est quelque part au Maghreb.
Et quand on cherche une autre solution, "l'honnête" acheteur refuse sous des prétextes invraisemblables.

Je pense qu'Il va falloir faire une lettre à Apple car il y a fuites d'infos de chez eux. J'avais aussi appelé Apple Care pour savoir si je pouvais transférer le contrat (tout neuf) sur une nouvelle machine. On ne peut pas mais le gars m'avait fait toute une procédure pour que je soit remboursé au prorata.
Donc oui ma machine a sans doute été blacklisté à ce moment mais je ne connaîs pas les conséquences d'un blacklistage Apple surtout qu'à priori ils n'en n'ont rien à faire des machines volé, Mac ou iPhone.


----------



## sidnah (22 Octobre 2012)

Tonari-no-Totoro a dit:


> Laisser tomber c'est une arnaque.
> J'ai reçu exactement le même mail pour un Mac volé cette année.
> 
> À la fin, comme par hasard on va vous demander un transfert Western Union pour les frais de port parce que le mac est quelque part au Maghreb.
> ...



Ah. Merci pour le témoignage !
Donc selon toi, la personne n'est absolument pas en possession de la machine ? Donc inutile même d'en parler a la police ?


----------



## Tonari-no-Totoro (22 Octobre 2012)

Je ne crois pas du tout que la personne soit en possession de la machine.

1) le texte formaté avec le même scénario et les mêmes réponses si tu questionnes un peu
2) Western Union quoi. La machine à cash du tiers monde (c'est pas qu'une attaque les faits sont là). Il suffit de te présenter avec les identifiants du transfert et tu repars avec le cash sans reçu sans signature sans aucun contrôle d'identité. Rien qu'à l'évocation de ce service de transfert bancaire tu peux te dire que c'est une arnaque.

Ils sont en possession d'une liste de numéros de série avec les mail des proprios et ils tentent l'arnaque. C'est le même type que les héritiers millionnaires dont les fonds sont bloqué et qui demande une somme ridicule pour les aider à débloquer leurs "assets" en contre partie ils te reversent une part généreuse blah blah. Je ne me rappelle plus le nom de ce genre d'arnaque.

Alors oui peut être que ça peut intéresser la cyber-police mais ça ne fera pas avancer quoi que ce soit dans la recherche d'un portable volé.


----------



## Progoze (22 Octobre 2012)

Pas de doute c'est une arnaque, j'ai recu le même mail aujourd'hui, le numéro correspond bien etc... 
... sauf que moi mon macbook pro volé est... CHEZ MOI ^^ en fait mon voleur à l'époque s'était connecté sur mon compte skype je l'ai donc appelé en lui disant que je l'avais localisé etc (mytho) et le mec me l'avait finalement rendu...
D'ailleurs j'étais très étonné car je l'avais bel et bien fait blacklisté par Apple et j'avais oublié de l'enlever de la blackliste, pourtant le jour où je suis allez dans un Apple Store pour le faire réparer (Disque dur mort) ils n'ont pas tiqué... il faut dire qu'il n'était plus sous garantie et qu'il leur était sans doute plus rentable de faire payer une réparation sur un MBP "volé" que de le rendre à son propriétaire...


----------



## sidnah (22 Octobre 2012)

Bon... J'avoue être un peu déçue, mais ça me paraissait bizarre aussi.
Je n'ai pas répondu à la personne en lui disant que je souhaitais absolument lui racheter, donc aucune demande Western Union ou quelque autre bêtise pour le moment.

Je vais donc effectivement contacter la police pour leur raconter l'histoire, même si ça risque de ne servir à rien. Au moins si l'histoire arrive à quelqu'un d'autre et qu'il tombe sur ce topic, qu'il ne perde pas son temps.
Merci à tous !


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2012)

En même temps s cette machine a été dédommagée par ton assureur, alors elle lui appartient si elle est retrouvée.


----------



## sidnah (22 Octobre 2012)

J'aurais dû chercher ça avant, même si ça ne m'aurait pas empêcher d'ouvrir le topic :



> *Que se passe-t-il si les objets volés sont retrouvés ?*
> 
> Tout va dépendre du moment où ils sont retrouvés :
> 
> ...



( trouvé sur http://www.droitissimo.com/assuranc...arantie-vol/se-passe-t-objets-voles-retrouves )

Bien entendu si ça n'avait pas été une arnaque, je n'allais pas m'amuser à rendre cet argent, j'aurais laissé la machine à mon assurance mais au moins j'aurais eu la satisfaction de me dire qu'elle avait été retrouvée.
Au début j'ai félicité intérieurement Apple de "protéger" les produits, mais si en fait des listes pareilles traînent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de tomber là dessus par hasard. C'est bien une arnaque organisée, aucun doute !


----------



## drs (24 Octobre 2012)

oui enfin un p'tit truc me chiffonne...
Ces arnaqueurs ont accès à quelles bases de données pour avoir le mail d'un possesseur de mac?
Car a priori, les numéros de série donnés correspondent à vos machines non?


----------



## eNeos (24 Octobre 2012)

Ben pas besoin de banque base de données ! Suffit de lancer l'app Mail pour avoir toutes les adresses mails du proprio de l'ordinateur 
 Plus un A propos de ce Mac pour avoir le numéro de série et tu as toutes les infos nécessaires.

Belle arnaque en tout cas. Ils se sont acheté du QI


----------



## sidnah (24 Octobre 2012)

C'est effectivement la même adresse et exactement le même mail.

J'ai voulu pousser un peu pour voir où la personne voulait en venir. En mimant le parfait pigeon, je lui ai dit qu'aux yeux de la loi cet ordinateur m'appartenait, et que donc je ne payerai pas pour le récupérer, en revanche s'il me l'envoie, je suis prête à rembourser les frais de ports.
La personne m'a demandé ce que je souhaitais comme mode de livraison, j'ai dit que la Poste française à tendance à perdre les colis, aussi j'aimerais quelque chose avec suivi et assurance. Après m'avoir dit qu'il résidait à Marrakech, mon interlocuteur a dit qu'il pensait à une livraison par DHL. Je lui ai répondu "ça me va" et depuis, pas de nouvelles.

Je pense envoyer la conversation à mon assureur et j'en ferai bien part à la police, mais je crains un peu d'attendre une heure(au moins) au commissariat pour qu'on me dise que ça ne leur sert à rien...

Pour ce qui est de mon numéro de série, je l'ai indiqué sur le site vol-ordinateur-portable.com en espérant que cela pouvait servir. Mais on ne peut pas faire le lien entre la description du vol+le numéro de série et moi car mon nom ou mon mail ne sont mentionnés nulle part.
En tout cas faites passer l'info, que personne ne se fasse réellement avoir !

Si tu as raison à propos de la façon dont ils récupèrent l'adresse mail eNeos, ça veut dire que la personne est ou a été en réellement en possession de la machine et il serait donc du coup intelligent de prévenir la police.


----------



## drs (25 Octobre 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Ben pas besoin de banque base de données ! Suffit de lancer l'app Mail pour avoir toutes les adresses mails du proprio de l'ordinateur
> Plus un A propos de ce Mac pour avoir le numéro de série et tu as toutes les infos nécessaires.
> 
> Belle arnaque en tout cas. Ils se sont acheté du QI



Oui mais ce que tu dis est valable s'ils ont la machine sous la main. Or, à priori, ils ne l'ont pas!!
Donc d'où leur viennent les infos??


----------



## eNeos (26 Octobre 2012)

Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il y ait un trafic mafieux de "whitelistage" d'ordinateurs volés avec des achats de lots d'ordinateurs volés... Avant c'était des Mercedes, maintenant ce sont des Mac...
Sinon, "seulement" des achats d'informations dans le but d'enfoncer encore un peu plus les personnes volées n'est pas non plus impossible, mais j'y crois déjà moins.

Pour moi, c'est un trafic du genre. Je ne les imagine avoir les ressources nécessaires pour obtenir des bases de données somme toute confidentielles.


----------



## Progoze (26 Octobre 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il y ait un trafic mafieux de "whitelistage" d'ordinateurs volés avec des achats de lots d'ordinateurs volés... Avant c'était des Mercedes, maintenant ce sont des Mac...
> Sinon, "seulement" des achats d'informations dans le but d'enfoncer encore un peu plus les personnes volées n'est pas non plus impossible, mais j'y crois déjà moins.
> 
> Pour moi, c'est un trafic du genre. Je ne les imagine avoir les ressources nécessaires pour obtenir des bases de données somme toute confidentielles.



Excuse moi mais ce que tu imagines n'est pas le sujet ici.
Le fait qu'ils ONT les informations puisqu'ils nous ont communiqué les numéros de séries EXACTS des machines blacklistées.
Ils n'ont PAS les machines puisque mon MacBook est Blacklisté MAIS chez moi puisque RETROUVÉ (voleur retrouvé)

Donc il ne peut s'agir QUE de l'accès à une base de données de mac blacklistés

J'espère avoir assez bien résumé la situation pour qu'on arrête les théories farfelues


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Octobre 2012)

Progoze a dit:


> Donc il ne peut s'agir QUE de l'accès à une base de données de mac blacklistés



Il peut leur suffire de parcourir les forums , tel que celui ci , les pages fesse de bouc 
ou les gens déclarent le vol/perte de leur Mac .

toutes les infos sont à leur disposition


----------



## Progoze (26 Octobre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Il peut leur suffire de parcourir les forums , tel que celui ci , les pages fesse de bouc
> ou les gens déclarent le vol/perte de leur Mac .
> 
> toutes les infos sont à leur disposition



Qu'en sais-tu ? Personnellement je n'ai jamais diffusé mon numéro de série à personne à part lors de la déclaration de vol...
Je n'en ai d'ailleurs jamais parlé sur FB ou sur aucun forum...
En plus il s'agit d'un mail type envoyé il semblerait à beaucoup beaucoup de personnes...
De plus le mail m'a été envoyé sur l'adresse mail lié au compte Apple (adresse mail que j'utilise uniquement pour Apple).

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu essaies de prouver... est-ce un troll ?


----------



## Yvelan72 (26 Octobre 2012)

Le trafic de base de données utilisateurs de tout ce que vous voulez est ce qu'il y a de plus répandu sur le web. Quand ce ne sont pas des données super confidentielles ou critiques (mots de passe d'accès, compte bancaire etc...) ça ne coûte vraiment pas cher. Donc qu'il y ait des listes de numéros de machines blacklistées avec les mails des utilisateurs ne serait vraiment pas étonnant.

A+


----------



## drs (26 Octobre 2012)

Progoze a dit:


> Qu'en sais-tu ? Personnellement je n'ai jamais diffusé mon numéro de série à personne à part lors de la déclaration de vol...
> Je n'en ai d'ailleurs jamais parlé sur FB ou sur aucun forum...
> En plus il s'agit d'un mail type envoyé il semblerait à beaucoup beaucoup de personnes...
> De plus le mail m'a été envoyé sur l'adresse mail lié au compte Apple (adresse mail que j'utilise uniquement pour Apple).
> ...



Calmos mon ami...on essaye juste de comprendre comment ils peuvent avoir accès à ces informations...
Et effectivement, ce n'est pas idiot, pas mal de gens mettent ça sur des forums...ce n'est pas ton cas, certes...


----------



## Bombigolo (27 Octobre 2012)

Progoze a dit:


> Qu'en sais-tu ?
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu essaies de prouver... est-ce un troll ?



J'en sais que de nombreux forums comportent des annonces du style :
" on a volé mon mac qui avait le numero xxxx , si vous le "croisez" , contactez moi à telle adresse mail "
Un petit tour ICI pour t'en convaincre , meme si ce n'est pas ton cas .
C'est une des pistes AUTRES que le vol ou la vente de bases de données &#8230;


----------



## aurelien0705 (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je relance le post car on m'a volé mon mac. J'ai été remboursé par l'assurance, j'ai annulé mon Apple care et j'ai été remboursé au prorata.

Mais si quelqu'un a revendu mon mac et la personne qui l'a acheté sans savoir qu'il est volé va le faire réparer (il n'est plus sous garantie) Apple saura-t-elle faire le lien et me prévenir ?
Car même si je ne veux pas avoir a rembourser l'assurance, je souhaiterais remonter la piste des voleurs qui m'ont agressé puisque la police n'a rien trouvé depuis 3 semaines...
Et si je reçois un mail d'arnaque pareil, que dois-je faire ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2013)

Dès lors que tu as été remboursé par l'assurance, c'est elle qui est propriétaire légitime du Mac, donc, tu peux faire deux choses : 
1) communiquer les éléments en ta possession à la police en complément de ta plainte,
2) communiquer ces mêmes éléments à la compagnie d'assurance pour suite à donner.

Quant au mail d'arnaque : pareil que les SPAM, poubelle. Pour que la police intervienne, c'est regrettable, mais il faut pouvoir joindre ta déposition éventuelle à une plainte, or, même si le proprio du Mac a déposé plainte, pour savoir qui et où, pas facile, et les flics ne cherchent pas trop à creuser ce genre d'affaire : déjà, pour un vol de bagnole, ils ne cherchent pas, alors un ordi &#8230; fut-ce un Mac, tu penses !


----------



## aurelien0705 (27 Février 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Mais Apple a-t-elle pris note du vol de mon mac ? Car quand je vais pour voir si il est toujours couvert par l'Apple care, ils disent que oui sur le site internet. Pourtant j'ai été remboursé par l'Apple Care...

Apple pourra-t-elle me prévenir si ils viennent le faire réparer? Car donné que c'était une agression au couteau, j'aimerais bien que l'on retrouve les voleurs ! Tu comprends ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Mais Apple a-t-elle pris note du vol de mon mac ? Car quand je vais pour voir si il est toujours couvert par l'Apple care, ils disent que oui sur le site internet. Pourtant j'ai été remboursé par l'Apple Care...
> 
> Apple pourra-t-elle me prévenir si ils viennent le faire réparer? Car donné que c'était une agression au couteau, j'aimerais bien que l'on retrouve les voleurs ! Tu comprends ?



Apple est une société privée, ils ne pourront pas te prévenir, la police éventuellement, mais pas toi !


----------



## aurelien0705 (27 Février 2013)

Ah mais donc ils préviendront la police ? Mais le feront ils ?
Donc il pourrait y avoir une chance qu'on retrouve ceux qui m'ont agressé.

PS : je ne veux pas paraître méchant mais c'est juste que vu la "violence" de l'agression, j'aimerais que les agresseurs soient retrouvés... Même si je n'y crois pas trop trop non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

Soyons précis : j'ai utilisé le terme "éventuellement", mais pour être précis, c'est une éventualité à laquelle je ne crois pas trop !


----------



## PDD (28 Février 2013)

Une information au sujet des Mac volés, avant d'acheter un MBP à un particulier il y a un mois, j'ai demandé le numéro de série et j'ai contacté Apple pour savoir si ce Mac était "clean". On m'a répondu: "nous n'avons pas à notre disposition les numéros de série des Mac déclarés volés, désolé". 
Sans commentaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Une information au sujet des Mac volés, avant d'acheter un MBP à un particulier il y a un mois, j'ai demandé le numéro de série et j'ai contacté Apple pour savoir si ce Mac était "clean". On m'a répondu: "nous n'avons pas à notre disposition les numéros de série des Mac déclarés volés, désolé".
> Sans commentaire.



Effectivement, seul (à ma connaissance) le site "macbook.fr" dispose d'une telle liste, mais qui n'est pas exhaustive, seuls ceux dont les propriétaires ont signalé le vol au site y figurent.


----------



## aurelien0705 (28 Février 2013)

Voilà mes espoirs réduits à peu de choses alors... Tant pis. C'est la vie !

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses !


----------



## Mitni (26 Septembre 2014)

Je me suis fait voler hier mon MacBook Pro 15' (jeudi 25/09) au bord du Canal Saint-Martin : 

1. Pas de bol, suite à un bug sur mon iPhone que j'ai du restaurer en juin, j'ai désactivé la fonction "Localiser". Impossible donc de le traquer... Impossible également de remettre la main sur le numéro de série. Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour retrouver ça ou tracker le portable par un autre moyen ?

2. L'accès au Mac est protégé avec un mot de passe. Si la personne démonte le disque dur, savez-vous si elle peut accéder aux données ? 

3. Il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro de fin 2009, qui a pour caractéristiques de posséder deux disques dur (pas de lecteur de CD/DVD). Quand on le retourne, il manque les espèces de "coussinets".  Un appel désespéré, sait-on jamais...


----------



## ergu (26 Septembre 2014)

Mitni a dit:


> 2. L'accès au Mac est protégé avec un mot de passe. Si la personne démonte le disque dur, savez-vous si elle peut accéder aux données ?



Tout dépend de la compléxité du mot de passe et du talent de ton voleur, je dirais.

Mais quel intérêt pour lui ?

A moins que tu ais une fonction particulière, genre diplomate, flic ou espion et qu'on t'ai piqué ton mac pour pirater les données présentes dessus, le but probable de ton voleur est d'utiliser le mac pour lui ou de le revendre.
Dans les deux cas, il aura beaucoup plus à coeur d'effacer tes données que de regarder ce qu'elles contiennent.

J'espère que tu n'avais rien d'important dessus (ou que tu en avais une sauvegarde)...


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2014)

POur localiser le Mac l'important est que la fonction Localiser mon Mac soit bien active sur le Mac (et pas sur l'iPhone)

A partir de là, avec n'importe quel navigateur internet, vous allez sur www.icloud.com, vous entrez avec votre identifiant et mot de passe Apple et en cliquant l'icone de Localiser, vous pourrez voir où se trouve votre Mac, le verrouiller voire l'effacer à distance (du moins s'il se connecte à Internet)


----------

